# 6.8 Remington SPC



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Any body else shoot a 6.8 SPC? If so, what is your favorite round or for my fellow reloaders, what is your favorite recipe?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bar-d American Rifleman Feb 2011 issue has an article in it about the 6.8 SPC you may find interesting. Just FYI. I have no experience with the 6.8 but it looks like it will do a number on hogs.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Lots of load data in that article, Bar-D. I'll see if I can find it or scan it in for you.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, have that magazine and tons of load data. Just wondered if anyone else shot what has become one of my new favorite calibers. I am currently loading the Hornady 110 gr. V-Max. It is a pork chopper deluxe.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bar-d did you build your upper or buy it out right? Thinking about going that way with my r-15 for some pork pulverizing. Where did you find your best deals?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Thanks guys, have that magazine and tons of load data. Just wondered if anyone else shot what has become one of my new favorite calibers. I am currently loading the Hornady 110 gr. V-Max. It is a pork chopper deluxe.


bar-d, talked to my brother the other day and he likes the 85gr. tsx in his , it's factory ammo from ssa. he says the samething you said its a pork chopper deluxe.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Bar-d did you build your upper or buy it out right? Thinking about going that way with my r-15 for some pork pulverizing. Where did you find your best deals?


I really like the 6.8. I bought it as a rifle kit from J&T Distributing. Great people to deal with IMO. The 5.56 NATO upper came from RGUNS but I will never deal with them again. Wilded likes to deal with Model 1 Sales. Just make sure your upper is chambered in the 6.8 SPC ll instead of the original saami chamber. (Google SPC ll chamber)


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> bar-d, talked to my brother the other day and he likes the 85gr. tsx in his , it's factory ammo from ssa. he says the samething you said its a pork chopper deluxe.


I have some load data for that bullet and might give it a try sometime. Thanks wvc.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I have some load data for that bullet and might give it a try sometime. Thanks wvc.


That's a curious sounding load, Danny. Any idea how fast that 85 is moving?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> That's a curious sounding load, Danny. Any idea how fast that 85 is moving?


The factory load is around 2900 fps from a 16" barrel. That gives a 7.7" drop @300 yds with a 200 yd zero.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

That's a pretty nice push for a round that heavy. Still not 243 Win good but out of a 223 sized AR that's scootin' pretty good.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> That's a pretty nice push for a round that heavy. Still not 243 Win good but out of a 223 sized AR that's scootin' pretty good.


On top of that the mag holds 15 rds.


----------

